# ID please



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

I got this juvi labled Hap. Not sure which. Anyone? It's around 1"

















spotted one upper rt


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Possibly a fossorochromis rostratus


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Not a rostratus. Otopharynx lithobates.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

i was going to guess lithobates too. it is just a guess though. give it time.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't think this is a lithobates, good guess though. The shape seems to streamlined.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I did notice the head looked a bit sharp, but the markings at spot on to pretty much every fish when you search lithobates juveniles on google images.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes indeed the spots match... but then there are MANY cichlids with similar spots.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

:thumb: Thanks yall. I agree with a lithobates. Now just a waiting game to see which one. It's tiny and that is if it is a male. opcorn:


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Easily the best quality pics ever posted in the Unidentified section, btw.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

*brinkles*
:lol: Thanks


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Update some pics now the he's 4-5 inches. Just starting to color up.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not lithobates and not rostratus but exactly what?
Similar to a young or female Stigmatochromis pleurospilus.
Just getting some colour now so guess it must be a young male.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

:-? HMMMM...
Not really good at ID's. I can see some similarities but, I think mouth and spots are off. His tail fin is sharper(pointy edges). No kind of egg spots either. Would like some more thoughts. I was really thinking the lithobates was closer but nowhere near expert. :?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Your prob right. Juv lithobates do look similar but not those other black markings and not the exact same shape iether?








I think but that you need a better answer/correct Id prob is so many juvies are pretty similar but dunno one the same.
At 4-5 in I would expect a male lithobates to be showing a lot more colour than that and a female a lot less. :-?

Looks quite like a juv Stigmatochromis pleurospilus to me








but yep have doughts about the mouth shape being right as well as the whole fish in comparison to an adult.
Kind of looks similar to a juv but yours is now coming out of that stage.
Hopefully its genus and species will become clear with time and size.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It'll be interesting to see what it colours up like. I can eliminate just about anything I look at in the books, or elsewhere for some reason or another.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

:? 
I'm starting to fear he may be a little of both to explain him the most. :roll: 
There are some aggressive big guys with him so, I'm just happy he has decided he will color up. My venustus make sure everyone is aware they are the boss. Only the dolphins and a hybrid test every now and then. Since he's getting bigger, not so intimidated.


----------

